# New Army!



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

okay! so i want to start a new army for fantasy as i have always collected 40k and i love melee and old school stuff so i was like what am i doing! get some fantasy. but here in lies my problem

i want to have a viking themed army. (or pirates(sartosan) but i prefer vikings)

like tall vikings. so.

i have 3 questions

1. which army is best to use to represent vikings
2. where can i buy vikings/pirates from!
3. is it possible to convert any of the fantasy models into vikings!?!?!

i am pretty decent with greenstuff. well i am learning anyway so i dont mind doing heavy conversions in fact that would be good as i want to learn more with green stuff.

thanks for your help in advance.!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi
I say Warriors of Chaos-The marauders are pretty much vikings in their way
I'm not sure where you can get ACTUAL Viking models but it shouldn't be hard to twidle with the Marauders and make some changes


----------



## Duty (Feb 20, 2009)

Use the dark elves black ark corsairs for pirates, they have a pirate themed hero (Lokhir Fellheart) and bolt throwers also look pretty pirate-y


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks wise, Marauders are incredibly Viking-esque with but a few beards and other alterations.

Pirates, as has been said, would be the Dark Elves. The new Corsair models are really good, lots of eye-patches, harpoons, hooks, daggers... Very easy to create a pirate raiding force using them. As Duty mentioned, Lokhir is the Captain of a Black Ark (a huge floating fortress), totally a pirate lord with his kraken/squid mask! Add some Bolt Throwers, convert some Dark Riders using Glade Riders and Corsairs, a Hydra... Could be really cool.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

okay.. so the marauders are pretty sweet as vikings.. but something about them doesnt scream VIKING
so ill have to think about that. 

on the pirate note.. i dont know if i like the dark elves i was thinking more of a traditional pirate with long coats and stuff.. mm i dont know

but thinking again ... if i do a viking army.

which rule book do i use.. and maybe its a possiblity to do like a "Raider" Army and have a mix of pirates and vikings.. since they are kinda the same type... people who come in on boats and pillage!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

I FIGURED IT OUT!

haha they need fur coats.

now that i look into it more i think im going to go viking style.. the marauders are a good choice for the core units. and i can green stuff the fur coats might take some prac but hey!

and ill need to practice some beards.. no viking is beardless!

i figure the warriors of chaos is the best codex to represent vikings what do you guys think?

if that was the case id probably do something like

Run of the Mill Vikings = Marauders
Big Strong Vikings = Chaos Warriors (but i wanna use 6 Ogre Bulls to represnt 12 Warriors of Chaos .. is this possible)

etc...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Don't Ogres come on 40mm bases, and Chaos Warriors on 25mm? In which case, it's not really a go-er I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Warriors of Chaos are your best option. They pretty much are vikings. A bunch of them come from Norsca and they sail longships around everywhere. The ogre idea I think wouldnt work that well you can just use warriors and convert them to be a bit more viking. You can go further with the raider theme by including Wulfkrik to lead some marauders into the back of enemy lines.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

As the others said Marauder heavy WoC would do well, there used to be a Zombie Pirates list for VC but it was bloody awful on the battlefield so probably a good thing it is gone!  If you really want the Viking look use lots of axes and round shields, use face masks on some and try to avoid too many horns on helmets, Vikings didn't have them traditionally.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Also, if you decide later to do the pirate thing, the Empire militia sprue has a long coat model that makes a great pirate. Also has cutlasses, pistols, eye patches, bandanas... Shit, they are pirates! If you want to go all out use the dogs of war list with a lot of dualists for your core. For under 10pts each you get a hand weapon and a pistol on a very pirateesque model. Add in some cannon from the special range and you really don't get any better!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Well. They are on the wrong scale but i know Viking models are avaliable. check www.Regia.org for lotsa stuff about real-life vikings. I guess it depends on whether you want accuaracy or just big blokes with axes and horny helmets. I'd always go former, but hey.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

karl hunt thanks for the awesome advice. if i decide not to do vikings that is definatly a good option!

yeah i kinda of want a mix between the two.. i want to have the legend as correct as possible with there gods and such.. but i also went them to be what most people recognize as vikings.. so ill probably do lots of maruader based squads and do "counts as" with them for WoC (i dont like their look to much as vikings) and model plenty of fur cloaks and such with greenstuff on the maruaders i also had a good idea of using the blister sponge to create "hair effects" on the mini's arms and chest do you think that will work?

its still a while of before i get started lots of background reading to do!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If your not going exclusively GW then Dwarf wars do a good range of viking mini's I'll see if I can find a link later.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

dwarfs are more viking than anyone... WOC aren't viking at all they are just too enigmatic. Even the runes the vikings use, the boozing up, the slayers who get hyped up and kill shit. They have the look, the fluff, and well I want to do a dwarf army now LOL also everyone is forgetting Kislev, they are a very slavic, and scandinavianish...


----------



## Mute Orphan (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah the marauders are just an extremely incorrect stereotype. TBH they look more like mongols to me minus the horses and all. The vikings all had great fur coats and ornate helmets with no horns (sterotype) they also used painted bright colors on their shields (oranges, blues, whites) ect...

The best representation fluff wise is dwarfs but they are actually the exact opposite as far as game play goes. Just go with dark elf pirates...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Wulfrik is in someway a pirate (sonce he has hisown ship)


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

mmm but i just dont like the look of the dark elf pirates .. they are not what i imagin in my crazy head of mine as pirates.

i am not 100% sure of whether i want to do historically accurate vikings or the more stereotyped styles.. or a bit of both.. at the end of the day i want to do something i can have fun modelling and painting... so ill have to do some research.


----------



## THAT-FAT-GUY (Mar 25, 2009)

dwarfs i would have to say since they do sorta have horns on there helms and they drink alot and have sledge hammer things


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

how about sartosans for the pirates:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1300200&rootCatGameStyle=

sure ones a vampire, and anothers a zombie, but the pirate captin may work for you, and if you are good with green stuff and modeling and such, then you could use them.
(sorry but i could not get an image up)


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.westwindproductions.co.uk/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=581
Westwind productions do a range called the nordvolk for their Dwarf wars game and for metal models it still works out cheaper than GW I think its about £9.99 for 10 metal minis so not cheap but still less than the plastic greatswords.
You could even use Empire or chaos marauders as a base army list I think either would work well.
The scale is pretty much the same too.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I disagree with the Dwafs as Vikings, their armor is too heavy. Vikings would not have worn the heavy armor that Dwarfs wear as it would have been a liability while sailing. Heavy armor would drag you to the bottom.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah that is a good point. although the dwarves by westwingproductions do look good.. ahh so many more options than i thought of.. thanks everyone!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The Empire list could be adapted to suit your need with the right selection of units.
Swordsmen as basic warriors with hwp and sheild plus lt armour.
Spearmen and halberdiers could be spear armed or double handed weapon warriors.
Archers are the only missile troop that fit but can work.
Huscarls as great swords well armoured stubborn and with big axes sounds about right.
Even flaggellants as slave units could find a place.
Free company could be used as beserk warriors with a bit of imagination, no armour and extra attacks.
The hardest thing to fit would be cavalry but pistols could be used as thrown axes or you could use DOW cavalry and maybe even the marauders unit for theme.
That way your army is still human and with the right models its fairly straight forward to work out what every thing counts as.
You could even chuck in a unit of ogres as true beserkers with thier high attacks and compared to base humans difficulty to kill.


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

Slayer models would look like good mini vikings


----------

